
Ask HN: Replacement for BitTorrent Sync? - newman314
I first moved to BitTorrent Sync when it was announced from Dropbox because I did not want a copy of my data in the cloud.<p>Initially, things worked pretty well with some hiccups along the way which isn&#x27;t too surprising for a 1.x product.<p>However, the straw that broke the camel&#x27;s back was starting with version 2, BitTorrent decided to start making certain features premium. While it&#x27;s entirely within BitTorrent&#x27;s right to do so, they chose to do it in a way that legacy installs of various vintage across multiple machines would break in a fashion that would require a reinstall. And lo and behold, a reinstall causes further breakage.<p>So if one wants to see how <i>not</i> to incrementally update (notice I do not say improve) a product over time, look no further that BTSync.<p>Even worse, recently I discovered that I actually suffered from data loss due to some strange idiosyncrasy of their sync algorithm.<p>That said, I&#x27;m now looking for suggestions for a product that I could use to synchronize across Windows and Mac for both 1Password and regular files.
======
renko
There's syncthing, they came out around they same time as BTSync and the
source is available on github.

[https://syncthing.net/](https://syncthing.net/)

------
drKarl
You could try Seafile.

